# Postpartum hemorrhage



## dlk (Oct 15, 2009)

Can the doctor charge for a repair of a vaginal sidewall laceration and 2nd degree obstretrical laceration if the patient was brought to the operating room on the day after delivery for a postpartum hemorrhage?  What codes and modifier would be appropriate?
Thank you.


----------

